# Refund when item is now in sale



## colly (8 Jan 2007)

If I bought somehting before Christmas in a well known clothes shop, and I want to bring it back to get a refund, if the item is not in sale and say 25% cheaper now, can I still get the full price back or legally are they only obliged to give me the price that is is selling at now?

How does it differ if I do not have a receipt? What if I just want to exchange for something else?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

colly said:


> If I bought somehting before Christmas in a well known clothes shop, and I want to bring it back to get a refund


Is the item faulty? If so then you are entitled to a full refund. If not then it is at the discretion of the retailer to issue a full or partial (e.g. sale price) refund, credit note or exchange. There is no legal obligation on a retailer to issue refunds or exchanges on items that are not faulty. Some stores have their own policies on this. Others just don't do it at all.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jan 2007)

If you are entitled to a refund, they will have to refund whatever you paid.

Unless the clothes were not fit for purpose, of merchantable quality etc. you are not entitled to a refund.

_Post crossed with ClubMan_


----------



## KathScan (8 Jan 2007)

If you don't have a receipt Dunnes or Next let you get something else instead and allow you the current price for the item being exchanged.


----------



## colly (8 Jan 2007)

There is nothing wrong with it, it is an unwanted present. Shop is Zara. So legally they are not obliged to give me a refund, but if they do it is up to them whether to give me full or sale price, and same goes for exchance. Si that correct?


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jan 2007)

As long as they are not legally obliged to give you a refund, then yes, I would imagine that it is their call what (if anything) to give you.


----------



## Guest111 (8 Jan 2007)

As other posters have said, you are not entitled to a refund unless the goods are faulty or not fit for their purpose.

If the item you purchased is now on sale it is at the discretion of the store whether to allow you credit for the full price or the discounted price. Naturally, the vast majority do the latter.


----------



## clio1999 (8 Jan 2007)

i have never had any problem with returning clothes to Zara and getting refund with receipt.  Just before xmas I had to return my daughters clothes and they had no probs in refunding me.  If you dont have a receipt Im sure they will exchange but at the value of sale time.


----------



## pat127 (8 Jan 2007)

clio1999 said:


> i have never had any problem with returning clothes to Zara and getting refund with receipt. Just before xmas I had to return my daughters clothes and they had no probs in refunding me. If you dont have a receipt Im sure they will exchange but at the value of sale time.


 
It's 'proof of purchase' which could include the receipt, credit card, credit card statement etc. Anything to prove you actually bought it.


----------



## orka (8 Jan 2007)

colly said:


> There is nothing wrong with it, it is an unwanted present. Shop is Zara. So legally they are not obliged to give me a refund, but if they do it is up to them whether to give me full or sale price, and same goes for exchance. Si that correct?


 
If you have the receipt, I think most shops will give you a refund (if that is their policy) or exchange to the value on the receipt. Without the receipt I don't think any will give you more than the current sale price - otherwise you could just go in, buy something at sale price (e.g. €75) then go back the next day and say you bought it full price (€100) before Christmas but don't have the receipt and could you please have €100 worth of cash or goods - there's no way they would expose themselves to that sort of thing. 

I was behind a man once at customer services in M&S and he was returning a present (think it was a shirt/tie combo) he said he had just received that he wanted to change - the assistant looked up the last sale price and it hadn't been on open sale for ages - the last price (presumably when they were trying to get rid of the dregs) was less than €5! I still think it's good service from M&S that they'll take things back indefinitely.


----------



## MUM2KIDS (10 Jan 2007)

The same thing happened to me, I returned a top in December, 5 weeks after I purchased it. Even though I had my receipt I was only refunded the sale price.  There was a clause on the back of the receipt, which said that items would only be refunded in full within 28 days.  So after that whether or not you had the receipt it was the current sales price.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

MUM2KIDS said:


> The same thing happened to me, I returned a top in December, 5 weeks after I purchased it. Even though I had my receipt I was only refunded the sale price.


If the item was faulty then you should have received the original price paid. If it was not then it was at the discretion of the retailer's policies as to what you got (e.g. exchange, credit note, full price refund, sale price refund, no exchange etc.).


----------



## grover (13 Jan 2007)

Hi, I have a similar type of problem. My girlfriend bought an item of clothing from a cloths shop in Bray for me before xmass. She enquired as to whether she would get a refund if the top did not fit me and she was told yes. When she went back to the shop after the top did not fit me she was offered only a refund. The manager was not present so she asked for him to ring her, he never did. We both went back to the shop to seek a refund, and we were told no and that the shop manager was away on holidays. My understanding is that the top is not fit for the purpose as the top does not fit me as it is too big! There was nothing in the shop which I wished to exchange it for, therefore I requested a refund and was again told no! What can I do and am I actually entitled to a refund. It is not damaged I do not dislike the top it simply does not fit and there is nothing in the shop that I wish to replace it with?


----------



## Guest111 (13 Jan 2007)

grover said:


> Hi, I have a similar type of problem. My girlfriend bought an item of clothing from a cloths shop in Bray for me before xmass. She enquired as to whether she would get a refund if the top did not fit me and she was told yes. When she went back to the shop after the top did not fit me she was offered only a refund. The manager was not present so she asked for him to ring her, he never did. We both went back to the shop to seek a refund, and we were told no and that the shop manager was away on holidays. My understanding is that the top is not fit for the purpose as the top does not fit me as it is too big! There was nothing in the shop which I wished to exchange it for, therefore I requested a refund and was again told no! What can I do and am I actually entitled to a refund. It is not damaged I do not dislike the top it simply does not fit and there is nothing in the shop that I wish to replace it with?


 
You are not entitled to a refund. The "not fit for the purpose" bit means, for example a charger that's supposed to fit Nokia phones but doesn't...something along those lines.
There not being anything in the shop to suit you sounds a bit ridiculous...it was a present, it didn't cost you anything. Just get something and employ your time more productively!


----------



## PM1234 (13 Jan 2007)

It really is a goodwill gesture if the shop offers a full refund for a product now on sale. Usually that is provided you have a receipt. 

If you don't have a receipt many shops adopt the policy of exchanging to the current value only.


----------



## liteweight (14 Jan 2007)

I bought a top for my daughter and noticed a tear when she tried it on. The shop told me I had to have a receipt and all tags had to remain on the garment if I wanted a refund or exchange. This wasn't a problem but the top had been reduced by 20 euro. I got my money back and went in 5 mins. later to purchase the top at the reduced price!


----------

